# Grinnell Rodeo



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

*11**th** ANNUAL*
*BAY AREA*
*Grinnell Rodeo*


GUARANTEED PAYOUT:​

1ST PLACE = $1000.00 9TH PLACE = $100.00
2ND PLACE = $500.00 10TH PLACE = $100.00
3RD PLACE = $400.00 11TH PLACE = $100.00
4TH PLACE = $300.00 20TH PLACE = $100.00
5TH PLACE = $200.00 25TH PLACE = $100.00
6TH PLACE = $100.00 30TH PLACE = $100.00
7TH PLACE = $100.00 40TH PLACE = $100.00
8TH PLACE = $100.00 
$10.00 OF ENTRY FEE GOES TO LUNKER POT
(For more information, contact: Jerry Davis @ 251-937-8682 or Larry Morris @ 251-402-8072)
_*Proceeds will help support the Catfish Round-Up for the Handicap *_​

*Date: August 4, 2012*

*Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat / Lunker included / Launch included*

*Landing: Lower Bryant’s (HWY 225) / Time: Safelight to 3:00PM*


_PRE-TOURNAMENT MEETING – THURSDAY, AUGUST 2 – 6:30PM_
_WRIGHT’S MOTOR PARTS, 408 D’OLIVE ST. (937-2591), BAY MINETTE_


RULES & REGULATIONS​
All State and Local laws must be followed.
Life jackets must be worn while boat is on plane.
NO alcoholic beverages allowed during tournament hours.
5 fish limit per boat. 2-person team per boat.
All fish must be caught during this tournament from your registered boat, in public waters. No boat switching allowed.
You cannot leave your boat during tournament hours except for dire emergency.
Safe boating conduct must be observed at all times by all tournament competitors.
Competitors are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy and safety.
Tournament time will be from safelight to 3:00pm. Anyone not back by 3:00pm will be disqualified.
Artificial baits only – no trolling allowed. If you are caught disregarding tournament rules, you will be disqualified.
All boats must launch from the designated landing. No trailering boats allowed.
Winners will be subject to a polygraph examination, results will be final.
( Mail Entry forms to: Bay Area Bassmasters c/o Ed Counselman – 29370 Oakstone Dr. Daphne, AL 36526 )​

I hereby waive and release the host sponsors, tournament officials and all contestants from all claims of injury and/or property damage incurred in connection with this tournament. I have read and fully understand the stated rules and agree to abide in the rules and decisions of the tournament committee. Please make checks payable to Bay Area Bassmasters.


_________________________________________ _______________________________________
BOATER (Please Print Clearly) PARTNER (Please Print Clearly)


_________________________________________ _______________________________________
Street Address Street Address


_________________________________________ _______________________________________
City, State, Zip City, State, Zip


_________________________________________ _______________________________________
BOATER SIGNATURE PARTNER SIGNATURE


----------

